# Inside the Cohiba Factory



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Wonder a Day

Great photos!


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

Cool pics thanks for sharing.:thumb:

One day I hope to be able to visit cuba...


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow, these pictures are incredible! Thank you so much for sharing Andrew, this must have been an awesome experience, this is great!


----------



## K. Corleon (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice pics.


----------



## foxracer72 (Nov 23, 2010)

I love to see pics like that, thanks brother


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing. I was fortunate enough to get a tour in Feb of El Laguito. Sure is an interesting place. I have to say, not your typical Cuban cigar factory. I was surprised how small it was.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

thanks for the link!


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I lol ed at the "stretching" the cigar part. isnt that the draft check?


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Great stuff ... thanks for sharing!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> Wonder a Day
> 
> Great photos!


What a great link thanks Andrew R/g for you sir!:beerchug:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Great pics!!

That would be an amazing experience to visit the Cohiba factory!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Awesome pictures...simply amazing.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Of all the trips I've ever had this is one I'd love to take...bucket list for sure. I see all of those Cohibas lined up like that and it's amazing.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Firedawg said:


> I lol ed at the "stretching" the cigar part. isnt that the draft check?


Yup! LOL. Testing the draw of the cigar. I had a good laugh at that too.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Those were great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

That was a great pic show! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the link! Great pictures. Did anyone else notice that beetle trap and see the beetles on it? This brings me to a couple of questions:

1. How effective is that trap that is SUSPENDED over that large bale of tobacco?
2. How did the beetles get trapped there? Did they fly or do they jump like fleas to the trap? Kinda scary either way!:scared:

I still love me some Cohibas...just reinforces my freeze policy.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Look at all them boxes of yummies 

It's like WOnKa's factory for cigar smokers.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

i need to find a way to imitate a diplomat and get invited for a tour. 

Did you see that bench full of Beehikes! mg:


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

Awesome pics! Thanks for sharing. I look forward to one day being able to visit Cuba.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Andrew, thanks for the wonderful pics. But, I think the captions gave me a little more insight! Well done!


----------



## RBGTAG (Sep 9, 2009)

I agree...great stuff. Trying to get my hands on the fabulous story of the cuban cigar doc. Found a torrent, but taking a while. Love to go to Cuba someday. One of my dream trips as well.


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

Great photos!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Domino68 said:


> Thanks for the link! Great pictures. Did anyone else notice that beetle trap and see the beetles on it? This brings me to a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. How effective is that trap that is SUSPENDED over that large bale of tobacco?
> 2. How did the beetles get trapped there? Did they fly or do they jump like fleas to the trap? Kinda scary either way!:scared:
> ...


_Agreed freeze em all let GOD sort them out!
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:_


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Domino68 said:


> Thanks for the link! Great pictures. Did anyone else notice that beetle trap and see the beetles on it? This brings me to a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. How effective is that trap that is SUSPENDED over that large bale of tobacco?
> 2. How did the beetles get trapped there? Did they fly or do they jump like fleas to the trap? Kinda scary either way!:scared:
> ...


Adult tobacco beetles can fly.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

I find it odd that they are targeting the adults that fly. Isn't it the damage is done when they are at the larvae stage?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the great show Andrew!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks Andrew. As others have said wonderful pictures and good reinforcement for freezing.

Best regards, tony


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Domino68 said:


> Thanks for the link! Great pictures. Did anyone else notice that beetle trap and see the beetles on it? This brings me to a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. How effective is that trap that is SUSPENDED over that large bale of tobacco?
> 2. How did the beetles get trapped there? Did they fly or do they jump like fleas to the trap? Kinda scary either way!:scared:
> ...


Tobacco is grown outside. Bugs happen!

The adults can fly, as mentioned above. They get trapped because the inside of the trap is coated in sticky goo. And there's a pheromone in the trap that's more attractive to the bugs than their larval food source.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

sengjc said:


> I find it odd that they are targeting the adults that fly. Isn't it the damage is done when they are at the larvae stage?


Yes, the larvae do the damage but what do the adults make? Yes, babies.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Forget about Ft. Knox, I am breaking in to El Laguito baby. Awesome photos.


----------

